# Netflix - blockiert nun auch VPN-Nutzer aus Deutschland



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Netflix - blockiert nun auch VPN-Nutzer aus Deutschland*

					Nachdem Netflix im Januar angekündigt hatte, eine verbesserte Proxy-Erkennung nutzen und die Anwender von VPN-Diensten von ihrem Angebot ausschließen zu wollen, hat es nun Berichten zufolge auch deutsche Nutzer erwischt. VPNs werden bei dem Streamingdienst oft genutzt, um auf das Netflix-Angebot anderer Länder zuzugreifen. Aber auch die ehrlichen Nutzer, die beispielsweise die VPNs für das sichere Surfen im Netz nutzen, werden seit dem Wochenende ausgesperrt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Netflix - blockiert nun auch VPN-Nutzer aus Deutschland*


----------



## CranberryPie (29. Februar 2016)

Falls es auch meinen VPN "treffen" sollte wandert mein Monatsbeitrag eben wieder an einen OCH. Wenn die Filmindustrie mein Geld nicht möchte, werd ich es ihnen nicht aufzwingen.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (29. Februar 2016)

Bisher noch keine Probleme mit Hola gehabt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber wozu nutzt ihr einen VPN bei Netflix?


----------



## DividedStates (29. Februar 2016)

Ein Schritt rückwärts, wenn man mich fragt.
Die Menschen denken, leben und handeln global, das Internet ist überall. Informationen können über den gesamten Globus geteilt werden. Die Welt rückt zusammen. Und doch wird man stiefmütterlich in einer Zwei-Klassengesellschaft  je nach seiner Herkunft bzw. seines derzeitigen Wohnort behandelt. Manche Menschen sind halt gleicher. Ich sehe Geoblocking und die Exklusivlizenzverträge als  einen der Hauptgründe dafür an, warum insbesondere Serien besonders oft  auf einschlägigen Streaming Portalen geschaut werden  - und ja, letztlich ist das auch verdammt gut so. Je mehr Leute sich ihre Inhalte an den Blockaden vorbei besorgen, desto weniger Sinn machen diese Blockaden und Exklusivverträge verlieren an Wert.

Game of Thrones, zum Beispiel, beginnt in knapp 60 Tagen und nix wird mich davon abhalten! Und trotzdem besorge ich mir später die Blu-Ray, wie jeder andere wirkliche Fan auch, und bezahle weiterhin das VoD-Portal meiner Wahl, was eigentlich den Rechteinhaber bezahlen (können) sollte, mir den Zugang zu bieten zu Dingen, die ich auch "demande".


----------



## Master-Gaben (29. Februar 2016)

@Blackvoodoo​Manche Serien gibt es z.B.  nur auf US Netflix, oder oft kommen neue Staffeln auch zuerst in Amerika raus und erst ein halbes Jahr später dann auf DE Netflix


----------



## SchoPinator (29. Februar 2016)

Zum Glück gibts ja noch Kinox.to, Movie4k und co.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Februar 2016)

Tja, da werden wohl viele User kündigen. 
Ich würde auch nicht das gleiche wie ein Ami zahlen wollen, um dann ein kleineres Angebot zu haben und viele Serien erst viel später sehen zu dürfen.


----------



## hanfi104 (29. Februar 2016)

Man drängt ja schon bald die Nutzer auf den Schwarzmarkt
"Wir wollen euer Geld nicht!" Lauter könnte die Filmindustrie gar nicht schreien


----------



## Leob12 (29. Februar 2016)

Sie wollen es schon. Aber du kriegst deine Serie halt erst irgendwann, dafür zahlst du gleich viel wie der Amerikaner.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Februar 2016)

Ich nutze es zwar nicht aber generell sollte gleiches Recht für alle gelten, dieses Gehabe geht einem schon seit langem auf den S... ähh Beutel


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Februar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich nutze es zwar nicht aber generell sollte gleiches Recht für alle gelten, dieses Gehabe geht einem schon seit langem auf den S... ähh Beutel



Du weißt schon wie sinnlos dieser Satz in einem internationalen Kontext ist? Und wir reden hier sicher nicht über Menschenrechte oder das Völkerrecht... 



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Man drängt ja schon bald die Nutzer auf den Schwarzmarkt
> "Wir wollen euer Geld nicht!" Lauter könnte die Filmindustrie gar nicht schreien



So ein Schwachsinn, sorry...


----------



## Quinius (29. Februar 2016)

Naja man sollte schon meinen, dass nicht nur Netflix selbst, sondern auch die Filmindustrie mehr daran verdient, wenn Millionen von VPN-Nutzern für Netflix zahlen, als wenn diese ihr Abo kündigen und künftig wieder zu nicht so legalen Alternativen wechseln. Auch mein VPN-Anbieter ist seit gestern betroffen - glücklicher Weise funktioniert der alternative DNS-Service noch.


----------



## Primer (29. Februar 2016)

Master-Gaben schrieb:


> @Blackvoodoo​Manche Serien gibt es z.B.  nur auf US Netflix, oder oft kommen neue Staffeln auch zuerst in Amerika raus und erst ein halbes Jahr später dann auf DE Netflix



Fällt das wirklich ins Gewicht oder betrifft das nur ein paar wenige Ausnahmen? Überlege im Moment Netflix (de) zu holen...


----------



## Laudian (29. Februar 2016)

countrydetail on uNoGS

USA:
1122 Serien und 4512 Filme

Deutschland:
366 Serien und 1458 Filme

ALso ja, das fällt extrem ins Gewicht. Vor allem bietet Netflix Deutschland anscheinend keinen / kaum Inhalte an, die es nicht auf Deutsch gibt, was eben eine ganze Menge ist.


----------



## Primer (29. Februar 2016)

Hmm, dann sollte ich mich doch nochmal etwas tiefgreifender damit beschäftigen. Ich nehme aber mal an das die nicht in Deutschland vorhandenen Serien bei der Verwendung der US Version via VPN auch keine deutschen UTs bieten?


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Februar 2016)

Quinius schrieb:


> Naja man sollte schon meinen, dass nicht nur Netflix selbst, sondern auch die Filmindustrie mehr daran verdient, wenn Millionen von VPN-Nutzern für Netflix zahlen, als wenn diese ihr Abo kündigen und künftig wieder zu nicht so legalen Alternativen wechseln. Auch mein VPN-Anbieter ist seit gestern betroffen - glücklicher Weise funktioniert der alternative DNS-Service noch.



Online-Streaming ist nicht DAS Geschäft, sondern nur ein Teil des Geschäfts mit Vermarktungsrechten nach der Erstaustrahlung im US-TV. Amerikanische Serien werden auch immer noch traditionell übers Fernsehen vermarktet und das läuft in Deutschland eben nur in Synchro (und das dauert). Und solange sich deutsche TV-Sender und Online-Anbieter wie Netflix nicht einig sind, wer wann was wie senden darf und zu welchem Preis, gibt es eben auch keine amerikanischen Serien direkt nach der Erstausstrahlung im O-Ton in Deutschland legal im Netz. Da kann die ominöse "Filmindustrie" auch nichts für...


----------



## -Chefkoch- (29. Februar 2016)

Primer schrieb:


> Hmm, dann sollte ich mich doch nochmal etwas tiefgreifender damit beschäftigen. Ich nehme aber mal an das die nicht in Deutschland vorhandenen Serien bei der Verwendung der US Version via VPN auch keine deutschen UTs bieten?



Bei den Eigenproduktionen von Netflix hast du deutsche Sprache sowie Untertitel, der Rest hat nur englische Untertitel.


----------



## Primer (29. Februar 2016)

Achso, dachte man bietet in jedem Land sämtliche UTs an, sofern vorhanden.


----------



## Master-Gaben (29. Februar 2016)

Primer schrieb:


> Fällt das wirklich ins Gewicht oder betrifft das nur ein paar wenige Ausnahmen? Überlege im Moment Netflix (de) zu holen...


Kommt darauf an was für Serien du gerne schaust. Die bekannten gibt es meistens auch auf DE Netflix, aber auf US gibt es halt noch viel mehr. 
Wenn man noch nicht so viele Serien geschaut hat, hat man auf DE Netflix aber auf jeden Fall erstmal ausreichend Content zur verfügung (Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, Prison Break, House of Cards, Orange is the new Black, American Horror Story, etc)


----------



## Leob12 (29. Februar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Online-Streaming ist nicht DAS Geschäft, sondern nur ein Teil des Geschäfts mit Vermarktungsrechten nach der Erstaustrahlung im US-TV. Amerikanische Serien werden auch immer noch traditionell übers Fernsehen vermarktet und das läuft in Deutschland eben nur in Synchro (und das dauert). Und solange sich deutsche TV-Sender und Online-Anbieter wie Netflix nicht einig sind, wer wann was wie senden darf und zu welchem Preis, gibt es eben auch keine amerikanischen Serien direkt nach der Erstausstrahlung im O-Ton in Deutschland legal im Netz. Da kann die ominöse "Filmindustrie" auch nichts für...


Trotzdem verlangt NF das gleiche, obwohl der Umfang viel geringer ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

Gleicher Preis, anderes Angebot ?
Eigentlich ein Fall für den Europäischen Gerichtshof.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Trotzdem verlangt NF das gleiche, obwohl der Umfang viel geringer ist.


Na und? Produkte haben in verschiedenen Ländern meistens unterschiedliche Preise. Das ist der Normalzustand. Es gibt keinerlei Grund, warum Netflix in den USA und hier gleich viel kosten müsste - oder das gleiche Angebot haben müsste.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gleicher Preis, anderes Angebot ?
> Eigentlich ein Fall für den Europäischen Gerichtshof.


Bitte erst mal nachdenken und sich zumindest ein bisschen informieren vor dem Schreiben...


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Na und? Produkte haben in verschiedenen Ländern meistens unterschiedliche Preise. Das ist der Normalzustand. Es gibt keinerlei Grund, warum Netflix in den USA und hier gleich viel kosten müsste - oder das gleiche Angebot haben müsste.


Ich zahle hier aber für ein Drittel oder ein Viertel des Angebotes denselben Preis. Keiner würde sich beschweren wenn das gleiche Produkt (in dem Fall das gleiche Angebot) unterschiedlich viel kosten würde. Diesen Missstand aufzuzeigen ist legitim. 
Hier geht es nicht um ein Spiel das in Mexiko 35$ kostet und hier 50€, was würdest du sagen wenn irgendein Publisher in seinem deutschen Store ein Spiel mit 10 Maps und 5 Charakteren anbietet, und im britischen Store 30 Maps mit 15 Charakteren + 2 DLCs . Der Preis wäre aber derselbe. Du zahlst signifikant mehr für ein Produkt, das nicht im Ansatz gleichwertig ist. 
Wenn ein Spiel im Origin-Store Mexiko 35 Taler kostet, und hier 50, dann bleibt das Spiel und der Umfang trotzdem derselbe. 

Deine Produkte mit unterschiedlichen Preisen sind aber in der Regel dieselben Produkte. Hier hat man aber nicht dasselbe Produkt, sondern ein Drittel des "Ursprungprodukts".


----------



## Scholdarr (1. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich zahle hier aber für ein Drittel oder ein Viertel des Angebotes denselben Preis. Keiner würde sich beschweren wenn das gleiche Produkt (in dem Fall das gleiche Angebot) unterschiedlich viel kosten würde. Diesen Missstand aufzuzeigen ist legitim.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Produkte mit unterschiedlichen Preisen sind aber in der Regel dieselben Produkte. Hier hat man aber nicht dasselbe Produkt, sondern ein Drittel des "Ursprungprodukts".


Das deutsche Angebot ist vergleichsweise einfach teurer. So einfach ist das. Außerdem ist Netflix kein "Produkt". Es ist ein Abo-Service für Streamingdienste. Netflix US und DE ist nicht dasselbe, ganz einfach. Wenn dir das deutsche Angebot zu teuer ist, dann nutzt du es eben nicht. Wo ist das Problem? 

Es geht hier nicht um irgendwelche "Missstände", sondern schlicht um neidische Blicke gen USA. Mehr nicht. Und ich verstehe ja, dass man gerne das gleiche Angebot wie in den Staaten hätte. Aber man hat kein "Anrechte" darauf, egal zu welchem Preis. Du darfst aber gerne in die Staaten ziehen, wenn du mit dem deutschen Angebot nicht zufrieden bist. Oder eben ganz nett um mehr bitten.


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das deutsche Angebot ist vergleichsweise einfach teurer. So einfach ist das. Außerdem ist Netflix kein "Produkt". Es ist ein Abo-Service für Streamingdienste. Netflix US und DE ist nicht dasselbe, ganz einfach. Wenn dir das deutsche Angebot zu teuer ist, dann nutzt du es eben nicht. Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Es geht hier nicht um irgendwelche "Missstände", sondern schlicht um neidische Blicke gen USA. Mehr nicht. Und ich verstehe ja, dass man gerne das gleiche Angebot wie in den Staaten hätte. Aber man hat kein "Anrechte" darauf, egal zu welchem Preis. Du darfst aber gerne in die Staaten ziehen, wenn du mit dem deutschen Angebot nicht zufrieden bist. Oder eben ganz nett um mehr bitten.


Ich nutze kein Netflix. 
Ich würde mir wenn nur die Originalvertonung ansehen, und die gibts ja nicht. 
Und für den Preis bietet mir Netflix einfach viel zu wenig.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich nutze kein Netflix.
> Ich würde mir wenn nur die Originalvertonung ansehen, und die gibts ja nicht.
> Und für den Preis bietet mir Netflix einfach viel zu wenig.



DAS ist nachvollziehbar, verstehe mich nicht falsch. Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn Neflix in Deutschland das Angebot deutlich aufbessern würde inkl. O-Ton.

Nur dieser (Neid-)Vergleich mit Netflix in den USA ist schlicht sinnlos. Wir leben nun mal nicht in den USA.


----------



## beercarrier (1. März 2016)

wer nicht extremen aufwand betreibt wie z.b. walt disney der bestimmt eine nicht geringe prozentzahl des gewinnes aufrisst hat keine chance gegen die hintertüren des internets. und dann geht es trotzdem "kostenlos", es wäre zeit für alle vermarkter von digital content in der realität anzukommen.


----------



## Leob12 (1. März 2016)

Ich bin nicht neidisch auf die Amis, die können ja nix dafür. Mir geht es hier rein um die Filmindustrie und von der fühlt man sich teilweise einfach als Kunde zweiter Klasse behandelt. Man bezahlt umgerechnet sogar mehr, für ein viel kleineres Angebot und darf dann ewig warten, nur um dann eine vielleicht nicht zufriedenstellende deutsche Vertonung zu bekommen, wenn überhaupt. 
Da sieht man einfach wie konservativ oder rückständig dieser Industriezweig noch weitgehend ist. 

Der Vorteil von NF war doch (mit VPN), dass man die Folgen schneller bekommt, in O-Ton. So kann man eigentlich getrost auf die DVD warten, denn die bietet dann auch Originaldub (mit Subs).  

Ich weiß schon, hier geht es um viel Geld, aber wahrscheinlich würden die Leute sogar noch draufzahlen, um Serien wie GoT zum Release anschauen zu dürfen, wenn auch nur mit englischem Dub und eventuell Subs. 
Bei Anime-Streamingseiten funktioniert es doch auch. Da zahl ich meine monatliche Gebühr und kann den Anime mit Subs und japanischem Dub anschauen, ganz egal ob der Anime jetzt lizenziert wurde oder nicht. Denn bei Animes dauert es nochmal länger und die DVDs sind teilweise wirklich schweineteuer (ne komplette Staffel um 40€ auf Bluray, man wäre das billig). Die Japaner sind ja auch nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt, "ihren" Content so schnell auf die Welt loszulassen, vieles bleibt in Japan. 
Aber hier ist Hollywood überraschenderweise absolut rückständig. 
Die Produktionen nichtmal mit Untertitel zeitnah zu zeigen ist meiner Ansicht ein Fehler, da viele dann wieder zu OKH und Torrent-Seiten überlaufen werden. Die Schuld liegt hier nicht nur bei Netflix, das ist mir schon klar, aber Netflix war ja sozusagen ein Kompromiss für viele Fans. Als Alternative gibts nun noch Sky, da bekommt man die Serien zeitnah mit englischem Dub, aber das kostet ein Vielfaches und ist deswegen einfach unattraktiv. 

Ein Gewinn für alle Seiten wäre einfach ein Zusatzpaket für Nicht-Amis, die gegen einen fixen Aufpreis die Serien genießen können, der Rest muss eben warten und die Film und Serienindustrie bekommt auch mehr Kohle. Aber anscheinend sind die Lizenzierungen gewinnträchtiger, sonst hätte man das wohl schon längst gemacht. In Sachen Vermarktung ist man da wirklich absolut rückständig.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht neidisch auf die Amis, die können ja nix dafür. Mir geht es hier rein um die Filmindustrie und von der fühlt man sich teilweise einfach als Kunde zweiter Klasse behandelt.


Du bist auch ein Kunde zweiter Klasse! Aber das zu recht. Es sind eben amerikanische Produktionen, die primär für den US-Markt gemacht sind und dort im Kabelfernsehen laufen (die Serien). Der Kunde bezahlt für diese Kabelsender Geld. Im Amiland gibts eben auch keinen Tatort bei Erstausstrahlung (auch wenn das dort eh keiner sehen will). Als Ausländer bist du daher immer Kunde zweiter Klasse und das ist völlig normal.



> Man bezahlt umgerechnet sogar mehr, für ein viel kleineres Angebot und darf dann ewig warten, nur um dann eine vielleicht nicht zufriedenstellende deutsche Vertonung zu bekommen, wenn überhaupt.
> Da sieht man einfach wie konservativ oder rückständig dieser Industriezweig noch weitgehend ist.


 Du bringst da was durcheinander. Die Filmindustrie ist nicht rückständig oder konservativ, sondern macht einfach das, was am meisten Gewinn abwirft. 



> Der Vorteil von NF war doch (mit VPN), dass man die Folgen schneller bekommt, in O-Ton. So kann man eigentlich getrost auf die DVD warten, denn die bietet dann auch Originaldub (mit Subs).


Klar ist das der Vorteil. Aber der deutsche TV-Sender hat da eben was dagegen bisher. Und solange Netflix sich mit denen nicht einigt, wird sich da auch nichts ändert. Aber ob Netflix damit billiger wird? Eher nicht, ganz im Gegenteil.



> Ich weiß schon, hier geht es um viel Geld, aber wahrscheinlich würden die Leute sogar noch draufzahlen, um Serien wie GoT zum Release anschauen zu dürfen, wenn auch nur mit englischem Dub und eventuell Subs.


Das passt aber nicht zu deine Aussage, dass Netflix eh schon zu teuer ist. Außerdem kann man GoT schon lange kurz nach Release anschauen, z.B. über iTunes. Nur muss man da dann eben jede Folge einzeln bezahlen. Es gibt also schon Möglichkeiten, nur der Preis gefällt wahrscheinlich nicht. 



> Bei Anime-Streamingseiten funktioniert es doch auch. Da zahl ich meine monatliche Gebühr und kann den Anime mit Subs und japanischem Dub anschauen, ganz egal ob der Anime jetzt lizenziert wurde oder nicht. Denn bei Animes dauert es nochmal länger und die DVDs sind teilweise wirklich schweineteuer (ne komplette Staffel um 40€ auf Bluray, man wäre das billig). Die Japaner sind ja auch nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt, "ihren" Content so schnell auf die Welt loszulassen, vieles bleibt in Japan.
> Aber hier ist Hollywood überraschenderweise absolut rückständig.


Schon mal daran gedacht, dass sich kein Schwein für Animes im deutschen Fernsehen interessiert? 



> Die Produktionen nichtmal mit Untertitel zeitnah zu zeigen ist meiner Ansicht ein Fehler, da viele dann wieder zu OKH und Torrent-Seiten überlaufen werden. Die Schuld liegt hier nicht nur bei Netflix, das ist mir schon klar, aber Netflix war ja sozusagen ein Kompromiss für viele Fans. Als Alternative gibts nun noch Sky, da bekommt man die Serien zeitnah mit englischem Dub, aber das kostet ein Vielfaches und ist deswegen einfach unattraktiv.


Was kann die Filmindustrie dafür? Die geben ihre Inhalte dem, der das meiste zahlt. Wenn das Sky ist, dann ist das eben Sky, und nicht Neflix. Das ist nicht rückständig, das ist einfach Marktwirtschaft.



> Ein Gewinn für alle Seiten wäre einfach ein Zusatzpaket für Nicht-Amis, die gegen einen fixen Aufpreis die Serien genießen können, der Rest muss eben warten und die Film und Serienindustrie bekommt auch mehr Kohle. Aber anscheinend sind die Lizenzierungen gewinnträchtiger, sonst hätte man das wohl schon längst gemacht. In Sachen Vermarktung ist man da wirklich absolut rückständig.


Du willst also Netflix noch teurer machen? Weiter oben haben sich die Leute beschwert, dass Netflix jetzt schon zu teuer wäre in Deutschland (Betrug, Betrug!11!!!) und dass das ja eine Rechtfertigung bzw. Ausrede für Raubkopien sei usw. Aber wenn Netflix noch teurer ist, dann ist plötzlich alles gut und alle kaufen es sich? Schon möglich, dass die Entwicklung dahin geht (ich hätte da nichts dagegen), aber es wird bestimmt genug Leute geben, die sich auch darüber entrüsten. Wir Deutsche jammern eben einfach von Natur aus gerne...


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das passt aber nicht zu deine Aussage, dass Netflix eh schon zu teuer ist. Außerdem kann man GoT schon lange kurz nach Release anschauen, z.B. über iTunes. Nur muss man da dann eben jede Folge einzeln bezahlen. Es gibt also schon Möglichkeiten, nur der Preis gefällt wahrscheinlich nicht. [...] Was kann die Filmindustrie dafür? Die geben ihre Inhalte dem, der das meiste zahlt. Wenn das Sky ist, dann ist das eben Sky, und nicht Neflix. Das ist nicht rückständig, das ist einfach Marktwirtschaft.



Das ist vollkommen richtig. Wer TV Folgen gerne nach US Ausstrahlung sehen möchte, der muss dafür oftmals ein gehöriges Sümmchen zahlen, sei es für Staffelpässe bei iTunes oder bei Sky. Das ist nun mal so. Und Sky dürfte verdammt viel Kohle für den Deal mit HBO bezahlt haben. Dass Anbieter wie Sky oder Apple dann etwas dagegen haben, wenn Leute stattdessen GoT o.Ä. über Umwege günstiger bei NF schauen, dürfte wohl klar sein. 
Und dass VPN irgendwann ein Riegel vorgeschoben würde, war abzusehen, genauso, wie das Gejammer darüber.

Wer übrigens meint, dass in den USA alles besser und billiger ist, der sollte sich die Entwicklung dort mal anschauen. Die großen Sender kochen dort mittlerweile lieber ihr eigenes Süppchen. Zum Beispiel HBO mit HBO Now für 14,99$ im Monat. Showtime für 10,99$ im Monat. Und so weiter...Wer in den USA alles exklusiv und "on demand" sehen will, der muss viel, viel Geld dafür bezahlen.
Die USA sind diesbezüglich also sicherlich nicht das gelobte Land.
Im Gegensatz zu uns heulen die Amis deswegen aber nicht rum. Sie sind bereit für Exklusivität zu zahlen.


----------



## beercarrier (1. März 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sie sind bereit für Exklusivität zu zahlen.



exklusivität bei digitalem content ist .


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2016)

Kein Ahnung was du meinst. Möchte man Inhalte zeitlich exklusiv sehen, dann muss man dafür zahlen, auch wenn es digitale Inhalte sind.


----------



## beercarrier (1. März 2016)

naja TV/Serien/Film sind die "reine, perfekte!" massenproduktion. kunst z.b. kann exklusiv sein. diese zeitliche exklsivität ist ein künstlicher preistreiber. mMn könnte man mal als kartellamt drübergucken wie die absprachen laufen, denn klar ist es wird immer versucht noch nen euro mehr rauszuquetschen. an und für sich durchaus normal, aber hier hat man neben den günstigen produktionspreisen pro stück eben den punkt das es auch kopiert werden kann, sodass man die beste preiseinstellung zwischen illegalem & legalem streaming suchen müsste. und da sind sie zu gierig, was da an wettbewerbverzerrenden absprachen laufen muss das ich das angebot bekomme wie ich es bekomme passt auf keine kuhhaut.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2016)

beercarrier schrieb:


> naja TV/Serien/Film sind die "reine, perfekte!" massenproduktion. kunst z.b. kann exklusiv sein. diese zeitliche exklsivität ist ein künstlicher preistreiber. mMn könnte man mal als kartellamt drübergucken wie die absprachen laufen, denn klar ist es wird immer versucht noch nen euro mehr rauszuquetschen, an und für sich durchaus normal, aber hier hat man neben den günstigen produktionspreisen pro stück eben den punkt das es auch kopiert werden kann sodass man die beste preiseinstellung zwischen illegalem & legalem streaming suchen müsste. und da sind se zu gierig, was da an wettbewerbverzerrenden absprachen laufen muss das ich das angebot bekomme wie es bekomme passt auf keine kuhhaut.



Ach, das ist wieder so ein herrlicher Blödsinn, der in diesen Zusammenhängen gerne verzapft wird. Da ist dann wieder von Gier, Preisabsprachen und Wettbewerbsverzerrung die Rede.
Die Produktion einer TV Serie kostet unheimlich viel Geld. Irgendwoher muss dieses Geld kommen. Und es kommt unter anderem vom Verkauf der Ausstrahlungsrechte. Game of Thrones ist die teuerste Serie der Welt. Sky bezahlt viel Geld an HBO dafür, dass sie die einzelnen Folgen direkt nach der TV Premiere in den USA ausstrahlen dürfen. Dieses Geld fließt dann zumindest zum Teil zurück in die Produktion, oder aus den Überschüssen werden neue, hochwertige Serien produziert. So läuft das Business und nur so ist sichergestellt, dass hochwertige Serienproduktionen überhaupt finanzierbar sind.
Aber dann kommt natürlich wieder das deutsche Phänomen zum Tragen, was mir zutiefst zuwider ist: Geiz ist geil, alles haben wollen, aber möglichst geschenkt und über alles meckern.


----------



## beercarrier (1. März 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ach, das ist wieder so ein herrlicher Blödsinn, der in diesen Zusammenhängen gerne verzapft wird. .
> Die Produktion einer TV Serie kostet unheimlich viel Geld.



nicht pro konsument. und dem durchschnittlichen konsumenten ist es egal wer wieviel bezahlt, der denkt entweder ich kann es mir leisten oder ich muss verzichten oder halt anders. die industrie hat die pistole auf der brust (es spielt keine rolle ob es fair ist oder nicht (diese einstellung wurde lange genug von der industrie vorgelebt)) und zaudert und will den kunden mit ihrer salami tatik noch bestmöglich ausnehmen. wenn es klappt hurra, wenn nicht kann ich kalt lächelnd zusehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2016)

Und? So ist es nun mal immer im Leben: Entweder ich kann es mir leisten, oder ich muss verzichten.
Warum sollte das bei Film und Fernsehserien anders sein? Entweder ich kann mir Pay TV leisten und kann vieles zeitlich vor der Free TV Premiere schauen, oder ich kann es mir nicht leisten und muss zunächst verzichten und warten. So ist es nun mal.


----------



## beercarrier (1. März 2016)

friss oder stirb... ok, nur warum gehen keine banken oder automobilkozerne pleite. ich bin gemäßigter kapitalist. dieses der markt wird es schon richten - nachdem sich alle händler abgesprochen haben den kunden zu "übervorteilen", ist der grund warum du irgendwann in den nächsten jahren wieder link regiert wirst.


----------



## nibi030 (1. März 2016)

Damit hat Netflix einen Kunden weniger und ich gehe davon aus, daß ich nicht der einzige bin.

Die Sperre zieht bei mir schon seit letzter Woche Montag. Ich nutze aber keinen Ausländischen VPN Dienst sondern habe einen eigenen VPN Server mit deutsher IP direkt bei DE-CIX stehen mit openvpn als Protokoll. 

Warum nutze ich VPN?! 

Ich bin jede Woche 1-2 mal auf Dienstreise, leider wird selbst in vier Sterne Hotels im WLAN oder an Flughäfen Content Netzwerke wie Netflix oder Prime gesperrt oder gedrosselt, ergo umgehe ich das indem ich über einen "obskuren" Port mich zu meinem VPN verbinde. Ich hätte es ja noch verstanden wenn ich mich direkt nach US verbinde, aber das ist Netflix wurst. Wenn ich in öffentlichen WLAN´s bin, benutze ich schon aus Sicherheitsgründen nur VPN mit einem persistenten Tunnel, mir ist das Risiko echt zu hoch sonst.

Dabei stellte ich dann fest, dass Netflix richtig viel Geld und Mühe in die detection investiert hat....sowas was die da machen, geht über Deep Packet Instpection hinaus und ist eigtl. im technischen Sinn eine heuristische Analyse der vermittelten Pakete.... 

Netflix kann detecten:

- ipsec
- ovpn
- ssh tunnel
- icmp tunnel

Ich werde mir heute abend noch nen lokalen reverse proxy hinter meinem vpn deamon bauen, ich gehe davon aus, dass es dann klappen müsste.


----------



## Lichterflug (1. März 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und? So ist es nun mal immer im Leben: Entweder ich kann es mir leisten, oder ich muss verzichten.



Da hat mal einer wieder nicht das Thema verstanden. Hier geht es nicht um FreeTV. 

Netflix zahlt Lizenzen, damit die US-Bürger in den USA Filme schauen können. (Beispiel Nun schauen aber nicht nur 250 Mio US-Bürger, sondern plötzlich weltweit 7 Mia. Dadurch müsste Netflix höhere Gebühren bezahlen. Und das wollen sie nicht.

Blöd an dem ganzen Thema ist, dass viele Sendungen/Filme/Serien aber gar nicht erst in Deutschland ausgestrahlt werden. Weder O-Ton, noch übersetzt. Es wäre kein Problem, dass wir ein Jahr warten müssten, wenn es denn kommen würde.

Kurz: Netflix gibt auch *zahlenden nicht-US-*Bürgern keinen Zugang!


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2016)

Lichterflug schrieb:


> Da hat mal einer wieder nicht das Thema verstanden. Hier geht es nicht um FreeTV.



Wer, ich? Ich habe das Thema sehr gut verstanden. 



> Netflix zahlt Lizenzen, damit die US-Bürger in den USA Filme schauen können. (Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dabei geht es eher nicht um die Gebühren, sondern darum, dass die Rechte für Ausstrahlung oder Streaming in anderen Ländern oftmals anderen Anbietern gehören. Das gilt selbst teilweise für Serien von Netflix selber. Als Beispiel wäre da House of Cards zu nennen. Eine Netflix Serie, deren Exklusivrechte für die Deutschland TV- und VoD-Premiere bei Sky liegen.
HBO (Game of Thrones) kooperiert in Deutschland mit Sky. Für Netflix heißt das, dass sie den Stream der neuesten GoT Folge in Deutschland nicht zeigen dürfen, und es unterbinden MÜSSEN, dass dies auf ihrer Plattform möglich ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. März 2016)

Lichterflug schrieb:


> Kurz: Netflix gibt auch *zahlenden nicht-US-*Bürgern keinen Zugang!


Das ist ja auch völlig richtig. Das Angebot von Netflix USA richtig sich ausschließlich an Kunden in den USA. Das steht auch so in den AGBs. Wenn du dir als Ausländer den Zugang erschleichst, verstößt du gegen die Geschäftsbedingungen und hast somit kein Anrecht auf irgendwelche Leistungen. Das ist schlicht dein höchst eigenes Problem, wenn du dann ausgesperrt wirst.


----------

